# That's My Football



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An old man was sitting in his backyard enjoying the peace and quiet when a football sailed over the hedge and crashed into his roses.

Suddenly a young man came knocking on his gate and yelled "Hey mister, can I have my football back?"

The old man replied, "You mean my football, don't you?"

"No man, that's my football!", said the young man.

"Well, the way I see it, this football is in my yard, so technically it's mine."

"No way, dude!" said the young man. "That's a very expensive professional football and I want it back."

"Is it indeed?" said the man, as he picked up and admired the football. "Tell you what, let's decide the old-school way who's football this is."

The kid frowned, "Oh, and what way would that be?"

"It's simple." said the old man "We take turns kicking each other in the groin until one of us gives up. When that person gives up, the other person gets the ball."

"Okay!" said the kid - thinking to himself, "This guys is so old he's be lucky to get one kick."

"Right," said the old man. "I go first" and kicked the kid square in the groin as hard as he could.

Immediately the kid dropped to the ground, writhing in pain, coughing and moaning, clutching his groin in agonizing pain. After about 10-minutes, he was finally able to stand up.

"Okay mister, my turn."

"Ah that's okay," said the old man, tossing the football to the kid. "You can keep it."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

